# Is this early fin rot?



## Zwicker (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi guys, I'd like your opinion on whether or not you think one of my tetras is starting to suffer from some fin rot.


As you can see, the dorsal fin is quite tattered and dull in color when compared to the others. A number of the tetras have similar situations, but its more of a split in the dorsal fin, which I contribute to the serpae's fin nipping nature. They look like this:


The fish in the first picture started with the split, but has progressed to it's current state over the last week or so (I have had them for about a month). From what I've read, the main culprit for fin rot, other than the bacteria itself, is poor water quality. I'm currently trying to cycle my tank, so this could definitely be a possibility as my ammonia levels have started to rise recently. I don't want to add too many chemicals that will either hamper the biological cycle or not even be applicable to the ailment, so I've been throwing some salt in during the pwc's from time to time, trying to reduce the stress as naturally as possible.

Is this something I should be worried about, or is a result of stress that will fix itself once the tank conditions settle? 
My current readings are:
ammonia: 1-2ppm, altho AmmoniaAlert says ~0.05ppm harmful ammonia...I've been doing ~20% pwc almost daily to keep this down
nitrites/nitrates: 0
pH 7.8
temp 26-27C


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Although hard to tell from the pic, it doesn't look like it to me. Fin rot "usually" looks like the fin is melting away and has very jagged and frayed edges. Doesn't look like that in the pic, IMO. A closer shot would help.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

It looks like you have a bully loose in your tank. One of your Tetras may have decided he wants to be "top dog" and goes after anyone who challenges him. Ammonia levels have nothing to do with this. You say you have zero nitrite and nitrate, this is not possible with a cycling tank. Given your WQ parameters, I would say that your cycling has just started.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I've heard "Melafix" helps to repair this but as i have found out and read online, its not good for any gourami's that you may have. Supposed to do really well with other fish though. Get a second opinion though.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It looks more like nipped fins that are slow healing because of cycling. When the tank finishes cycling it will likely heal up on it's own. Just keep an eye on it that it doesn't start to progress rapidly and also that there is not too much aggression.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It looks like a nipper to a me as well.


----------

